# What color?



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

What color do you think this guy is going to be?

His mom is black and his dad is blue roan.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I wanna say he'll gray. Although he may roan. I'm no into genetics, so hopefully someone else will be more help than I was!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say it is likely he will end up a blue roan like daddy. Though those guard hairs on his tail might have me fooled.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Roan, I'm thinking, with his leg and body markings.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I wanna say he'll gray. Although he may roan. I'm no into genetics, so hopefully someone else will be more help than I was!


He can't grey. One parent has to be grey in order to produce a grey foal. What you're seeing is him roaning - it looks almost identical in early stages.

A definite blue roan in my opinion.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Ohhh, he's pretty. I'm no expert, my guess though would be roan


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

I Reckon Roan But Then He Could Go Coloured Because Of The Patches On His Neck. Possibly a Tabanio? im Not Exactly Sure


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Is Cherokee the sire? I'm willing to bet thay they're both black "roaned sabinos" - which is not technically roan. It's VERY common in Walkers, and VERY often mistaken for true roan. True roans will have no white in their mane and tail or on their legs and face (except for white markings).

I don't see any obvious roaning in the foals coat, and I see a lot of white in his tail. I also see the same amount of white hairs on Cherokee's face as is on the rest of his body - which is not true of roans.

Add that to the fact that they are both obviously sabino and the chances that that's what causing the roany look are high.


Roaned sabinos:
LocalHorse.com - Horse-Related Business Directory & Horses, Farms, Tack & Horse Trailers For Sale
http://www.cloud9walkers.com/Reagan091509f.jpg
http://cloud.equinenow.com/194827_1/grey_roan_blue.jpg

See how there isn't an obvious difference in color between the head, legs, mane and tail vs. the body?

Now look at the true roans:
http://www.holmesfarmwalkers.com/images/ReferenceHorses/Blues Man2004.jpg
http://globalhorseculture.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/28/blue_roan.jpg
http://www.mountainviewwalkinghorseranch.com/images/Strawberry.jpg
http://www.riseandshinewalkers.com/images/stories/Duke/P7210095.JPG

Also, I don't know if there's an actual genetic explanation for this, but I've noticed that it's *extremely *unusual to see a true roan with more than a small star or snip, and they almost never have white leg markings.




If you really want to know, you can DNA test for both sabino and roan here: Horse Tests

But I would bet almost anything that they are both sabinos and not roans. The white hairs on Cherokee's face automatically disqualify roan. The gene does not allow white hairs on the face (except for white markings).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

While you're technically right, it's entirely possible for a horse to be roan as well as have a pinto pattern. Cherokee could easily be blue roan with the sabino causing the white flecks on his head, which I in fact, believe he is. Sabino does not typically present such a fluid and blatantly roan body with the dark legs and head (you can see the dark peeking out from underneath the white stocking).

In fact, one of the mares you posted as being true roan only has dark legs, and not a dark head.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree, but I just don't see a dark head and legs on Cherokee. In the picture of him walking it looks like there could be a dark patch on his right hock, but I think it's just a shadow because I don't see any dark hocks in the second picture. I also don't see any dark on his face, except for his muzzle where his black skin is showing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> I agree, but I just don't see a dark head and legs on Cherokee. In the picture of him walking it looks like there could be a dark patch on his right hock, but I think it's just a shadow because I don't see any dark hocks in the second picture. I also don't see any dark on his face, except for his muzzle where his black skin is showing.


I'm looking back and seeing a bit of what you mean. ROFL, I was going to post pics before realizing you'd posted pics already to display it.

We'd need better pics to determine if he isn't hiding some black legs under the stockings.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha ; )

Yeah, I agree - better pictures would help.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hi all

Cherokee isnt his father but this guy is:



















Here are a few more pictures of the foal 


















Sorry those are all I have 

On a side note... Cherokee was DNA tested and is registered as a Blue Roan Sabino.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha, okay - all that was irrelevant then. I don't think that horse is a roan... just a roaned sabino.


Was Cherokee tested for roan or sabino or both?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree w/ CloudsMystique, and think the foal will look like his father.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

*What color? *updated pics**

New photos of him taken at 2 months old


----------

